# CONTEST: "So you need some plants?"



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi guys  this will be my second plant contest.

*The prize will be starter plants and floaters to help you along with your planted tank. as well as a small bottle of seachem flourish, to keep those plants flourishing  *


*Eligibility*
To be eligible you must be intending to set up OR already have a sparsely planted tank that you want to plant more heavily. Photograph your tank with a piece of paper saying "Ao's contest". 

You will also need to descirbe your tank for me and let me know how it can keep plants alive. ie "I have a 6500k 42w cfl on a clamp lamp over my 10 gallon" etc.

Note: Winner must update me on the progress of your tanks with these plants 

*Form*


```
Name: 
Photo of tank:
Why you want to start off a heavily planted tank:
What's your lighting?
```
*other info*
Winner will be picked by random number generator.

Contest will end on the 15th March 2013 00:00est


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Name:MattsBettas
Photo of tank: I do not have a photo. I am receiving the tank on Saturday from Sena Hansler.
Why I want to start off a heavily planted tank: I have been researching NPT for a while now, and have become very intrigued by the idea. I love plants both in water and on land, and fish are always happier with more plants. My sorority will be thrilled!
What's my lighting?: I have not purchased the light yet, but I can assure you that it will be fully appropriate for a planted tank. 
The tank/how I will keep them alive: It will be a fourty gallon long npt with a organic soil base. The tank will have co2, but not in crazy amounts. I have the drive and methods so this tank can do well.

So, I really want these plants. Aquatic plants are limited in selection and quite pricy here, so I could use them! I am pretty much starting from nothing, so planting a 40 gallon long could get very expensive without these. If for some reason these plants arrive before the tank is set up enough, I have a plant appropriate 30 gallon that they can stay in.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Name:MattsBettas
> Photo of tank: I do not have a photo. I am receiving the tank on Saturday from Sena Hansler.
> Why I want to start off a heavily planted tank: I have been researching NPT for a while now, and have become very intrigued by the idea. I love plants both in water and on land, and fish are always happier with more plants. My sorority will be thrilled!
> What's my lighting?: I have not purchased the light yet, but I can assure you that it will be fully appropriate for a planted tank.
> ...


Oh dear  I dont think I can ship plants to Canada.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Name xshainax This is my 6.6 gallon. I am going to change the substrate to sand, and the light is a 15-Watt fluorescent bulb. Sorry about the crappiness of the picture, I used my nintendo 3DS


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh. Oh well, I guess I'll find another way. Your sure you cant ship here? Thanks though!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Why do you want to start a heavily planted tank? Well, I've been reading about adding life plants to an aquarium, and there are so many benefits! Water quality, less fish stress, and it looks awesome. 

What's your lighting? I have two desk lamps with daylight specrum bulbs. I keep the light on 12 hours a day. I also have ecocomplete substrate, and I plant to start using fertilizers soon.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Name: Fin Fancier
Photo of tank: http://i48.tinypic.com/f4pemd.jpg
Why you want to start off a heavily planted tank: I started buying some live plants since my betta has delicate fins, since then I've become addicted to the look, and appreciate the help with water quality. I'm hoping to try doing my first soil based tank soon. Right now I have only plants that can float some anacharis and wisteria, with a little sprig of water sprite.
What's your lighting? lighting is a 6500k bulb I got at petsmart, it is plant related, I generally leave it on for about 10 hrs a day.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yay more entries!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My tank looks so obsolete.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

dw it's not a scaping contest! lol


----------



## Lisa Ann (Mar 5, 2013)

*contest entry???*

So I'm a new betta fish owner and just starting off my tank. I haven't got a water heater yet ..so I just keep my room warm and that tends to help. The plants I had in my tank before I took out..because they were plastic and seemed to be giving my betta more harm than good..like I said I'm a new betta owner and am still learning but any and all advice or suggestions would be much much appreciated!!!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Name: bettacrazygirl86
Photo of tank: Don't have the tank yet! I'm going to be buying a 10 gallon to divide and bring with me to college! I really want to plant it.
Why you want to start off a heavily planted tank: The plants would improve the crappy New Jersey water quality, and it would provide my fish with a lot of cover and hiding places. I've also never had a planted tank before, and I've been researching, and I definitely would like to give it a try.
What's your lighting? I don't have the light bulbs yet, as I don't have the tank yet. I'll be buying them when I buy the tank. 

I would really like to have a planted tank. I'd love for my fish to live happier and healthier lives by having more hiding places and better water.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for your entries~ 
Two more days until the draw...

------
So far on the plant list are 

Floaters (duckweed, dwarf water lettuce, frogbit), Guppy grass, 
Myriophyllum mattogrossense, 
Variegated Hygrophylla difformis, 
Hygrophylla sp, 
Saggitaria...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will pretend what the other ones are :lol: I am a horticulturist and water plants are hard for me to identify. xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll label everything, haha.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

xD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Name: Aemaki09








Why you want to start off a heavily planted tank: My 3 larger tanks are moderately planted and look great! I'm really wanting to do it with my smaller tanks as well, but all the extra plants I have go back into my larger tanks so I can make them more heavily planted 
What's your lighting? 1 10w 6500k CFL in the hood

I should add, that this is a 2.5, but I have 4 of them that I'd really love to plant, all are just as sparsely planted as this one is. When I change the substrate out on the big tanks to NPT style, I'll be changing it on these as well.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Name: Skyewillow








Why do I want to start a heavily planted tank? So our fish will feel more comfortable. A group of our female guppies are hiding in the plastic plant that the pleco uprooted to hide from the males.

What is our lighting? 1 Eclipse "Natural daylight" F15T8 18" in the hood


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

*Name:* InfiniteGlory
*Photo of tank:* See Below
*Why you want to start off a heavily planted tank:* Earlier this year I got hooked on having a planted tank. I have been slowly learning and adding plants to my tank. I would so love to have a nice full and lush tank for my betta and snails to explore.
*What's your lighting?* 57 LED's with a 6500k color temp and 9 original 3-chip LED's unknown color temp.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations to.... Fin Fancier!










PM me to claim~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Show everyone a pic when you add the plants to your tank!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

congrats and +1 for lot of pics


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats fin fancier!!
Looking foreward to seeing how you design your tank!! Definitely post pics


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

If I dont hear from Fin Fancier withing 24 hrs of the drawing... I will be drawing again...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok drew a second number, unfortunately I can't ship to canada, so te closest person is xshainax

Shaina, you have 24 hours to PM me...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

since no one has PMed the plants are now in the classified section. but you have to pay shipping this time.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I was sick for a few days. D: I wasn't on


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Sad. I forgot what day the contest ended.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: i wish i'd known about this contest before now! i'd have entered my 10 gallon. :I i've been wanting to expand from Java moss to other plants. :B


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry ^_^ I couldn't hold on to the plants forever. and i figured that those who really want plants will take note of it and check back ^_^ 

so the plants went to aemaki (did i spell that right?) in the end.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup, you spelled it correct!
This is what I ended up doing in the tank that I showed a picture of in here, some of the other small tanks have some of the plants too. It'll probably change after I figure out how exactly I want it.
Thanks again Ao! 









Sorry for the cloudiness, right after I planted it so some Debris got kicked up. Tomorrow is w/c day!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD where did all the guppy grass go? 
i recommend putting the macrathemum umbrosum (giant baby tears) in a bright place


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Wait...Isn't baby's tears a house plant? *Is confused*


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

The baby tears are in the front, and the guppy grass is in the back right corner, gotta look kind of hard to see it, I put about 5 stems in this tank and split the rest up in the others
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll post a better pic. Tomorrow after w/c's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

cuz she's lightning fast! lol


----------

